# Internet will not work using ethernet or wireless



## TFO (Oct 29, 2009)

Internet will not work using ethernet or wireless
Hey, would just like to say hello to everyone as this is my first post here, im a new guy!

Hopefully you guys can help resolve a problem thats been racking my brain for over 2 days.


A few days ago i was happily working away in Fruity Loops (im a producer) and suddenly i wasnt allowed into my folders, then shortly after i lost the use of my (usb) keyboard and (usb) mouse.

As a course of action i shut down my system, disconnected my internet, disconnectted my mouse and keyboard and borrow a friends mouse and keyboard (to go straight into the motherboard ports) and booted up widnows again. as soon as it started i put on multiple virus and spyware scans and got rid of anything that looked suspicious, rebooted and i had access to my folders again.

i got onto another pc (the one im on now) and downloaded the driver for m,y usb mouse and set the HID in services back to automatic thus giving me back my mouse and keyboard, but....

My internet will not connect, in my netowrk connections the ethernet is shown to be connected but it will not initialize the start up process of the internet connection nor will the ethernet register as being present in the Virgin Media Broadband software when it asks to connect the ethernet or wireless adapter.

After a while i decided to try and get the wireless going on my machine so i could access the internet voia that thus proving my initial theory that my on board ethernet was faulty. the wireless behaved in the same manner only this time when i tried the virgin media software, it worked and recognised the dongle was present! i then put in my pass and it would say not connected! so it would gain connection to the wireless router but not the internet, so its the same overall conclusion as the ethernet.

Router - NETGEAR Wireless G Router WGR614 v9

Modem - Virgin Media (Tradename Ambit) E08C013.00

Ethernet - ABIT KV-85 REV1.0 Onboard VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter

Wireless Dongle - LM Technologies 902.11g Wireless G USB Network Adapter

Any suggestions?


----------



## The_Other_One (Oct 29, 2009)

Could you list what scanning software you loaded?

Does the computer connect to the network at all?  As in, can you access the router?  Easiest way is to go to your browser and type in the router's IP address.  I think it's 192.168.2.1 for netgear, but you might want to double check that.  Try with wireless and Ethernet


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 29, 2009)

Try running a program called WinSockFix. That may get you back online.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Network-Tweak/WinSockFix.shtml


----------



## ScottALot (Oct 30, 2009)

Make sure you don't have any network passwords or anything like that... I was so pissed when I figured out we had a password, and I'd been freaking out for about 30 minutes trying to get my wifi working.


----------



## bigrich0086 (Oct 30, 2009)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Try running a program called WinSockFix. That may get you back online.
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Network-Tweak/WinSockFix.shtml



+1 for Windows xp or later.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 30, 2009)

bigrich0086 said:


> +1 for Windows xp or later.



Actually I've never really gotten it to work right with Vista before.


----------



## bigrich0086 (Oct 30, 2009)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Actually I've never really gotten it to work right with Vista before.



Cause its not for vista. Its for XP or earlier


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 30, 2009)

bigrich0086 said:


> +1 for Windows xp or later.





bigrich0086 said:


> Its for XP or earlier


So which one is it?


----------



## The_Other_One (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm quite sure it's for XP or earlier.


----------



## G25r8cer (Oct 30, 2009)

Buzz1927 said:


> So which one is it?



I lol'd when I saw both of those

Edit: It says "win all" on softpedia 

On snapfiles it says Winxp or earlier


----------



## bigrich0086 (Oct 30, 2009)

well vista dont work with it. but you might get lucky.


----------

